# Buckeye Bee in Ohio



## lstclair (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi All,
I ordered from them in 2005 and 2006, and received good nucs, no problem. But now I see the web site has a new business name and there's no phone number to be found, and apparently a few people had problems with orders last year.

Does anyone know what gives? A neighbor is interested in getting bees. I told her it's probably too late in the season, but I'd give it a shot.


----------



## buzz100 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Best bees*

I ordered bees from them and they were the best bees I have ever had!


----------

